# Empfehlung/ Beratung Kinder MTB für Sohn (9)



## Perlenkette (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB für unseren Sohn (wird 9), zum Geburtstag oder später (dann basteln wir einen Gutschein).

Er HAT bereits ein gutes Staßen-Kinderrad in 24 Zoll, fährt aber zunehmend mit mir im Gelände (MTB Touren, leichte Trails), letztes WE ist er im Sauerland auf versch. Übungsparcours der Bikeparks gefahren. Das jetzige Rad ist recht schwer und "steif", er sitzt sehr aufrecht - eher gemütlich. Daher soll das neue MTB etwas sportlicher sein und sich deutlich vom vorhandenen Rad unterscheiden, also gefedert sein, Kettenschaltung und einen sportlicheren Sitz haben. Was meint Ihr? Mein Mann meint, ein zweites Rad wäre Quatsch, doch das 24er wird eh´in einiger Zeit ersetzt werden müssen.

01. Innenbeinlänge? ca. 63-64cm ??
02. Größe? 140cm
03. Alter? 9
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?		fährt besser als ich ;-))) gutes Körpergefühl
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? ca. 350-500€ kommt drauf an
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?  minimal
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? nur Kleinkram, keinen Komplettaustausch von Komponenten 
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? ja
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? NUR reiner Waldeinsatz; sportlich- tourig, aber auch mal Trails, keine Straßen (s.o)
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Eifel!!!

Habe im Internet einige Räder von Cube / Scott gesehen, die meisten Kinder MTB gehen bis 24 Zoll. Gibt´s gute Radon Kinderbikes?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Vorschläge.


----------



## 4mate (21. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (21. Mai 2015)

Noch so'n Ding, wo einer schnell aus einer Größe rauswächst. Als reines MTB wäre jetzt direkt wohl ein 24er angemessen. Doch wie lange? Klar, die Saison hat gerade angefangen, doch nächstes Jahr, das prophezeie ich dir, wenn er Feuer fängt, will und braucht er dann ein 26er. Wäre für mich die Überlegung, nicht schon jetzt ein 26er mit kleinem Rahmen zu kaufen, auch gebraucht.

Tips für Marken müssen da von anderen kommen, ich habe meins bzw. das meines Sohnes schon (gebrauchtes Cannondale in XXS).

Oliver


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Oliver, danke Dir. Ich* möchte *ein 26er kaufen. Sorry, wenn das nicht so herauszulesen war. Ein 24er hat er ja; nur möchte er den sportlichen Nachfolger jetzt schon parallel fahren  ;-)

Nach gebrauchten habe ich auch schon geschaut (eb. Klein-AZ), jedoch sind die Anzeige nicht sehr aussagekräftig und ich kenne mich nicht gut genug aus, um den Zustand / Wert / Qualität der Bikes einschätzen zu können.


----------



## trolliver (21. Mai 2015)

Alles klar. ;-)) Allerdings ist dann bei dem veranschlagten Budget nichts wirklich hochwertiges drin in neu. 26er ist ja immer noch der, wenn auch veraltete, Standard, wo die Wertigkeit mit dem Preis geht. Dann würde ich wirklich nach gebrauchten schauen. Meins hatte ich für 400 Euro bekommen. Wenn du eines siehst, kannst du es ja hier vorstellen und fragen, ob es was wäre.


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Mai 2015)

danke Dir! Oh, ich dachte mit dem Budget käme ich gut aus ;-((	Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei XXL und habe für mich ein paar Sachen gekauft und im Vorbeigehen gesehen, dass es Kinder MTB ab 250 (?)€  gibt (nein die möchte ich nicht); und lt. Verkäufer sind ab 399-499 recht vernünftige dabei. Waren u.a. Scott und Cube Räder.  Diese hier habe ich beim Stöbern gefunden:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/lakes-flexx-430-nd-mj2014



http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/scott-scale-jr-33



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/merida-matts-6.20-v-240078/wg_id-116



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/univega-explorer-2.0-24-g-266591/wg_id-116

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Mai 2015)

Mit solchen Teilen willst du dein Kurzen in den Wald schicken?- na herzlichen Glückwunsch, 
der wird schnell die Lust am Bike verlieren. alle gezeigten Bikes sind sackeschwer und haben die billigsten Komponenten dran.
Schau dich lieber nach was hochwertigerm um, gebraucht geht da immer was-
ebay Kleinanzeigen oder hier im Basar


----------



## Y_G (21. Mai 2015)

also bei den Gebrauchten kann man für das Budget schon was ordentliches finden, in Neu wird das schon schwierig. Schau doch mal im Bikemarkt ob da was kleines in 26" angeboten wird. Evtl bei Damenrädern suchen...

Die von Dir gefundenen sind von der Ausstattung nicht wirklich wertig, außerdem empfinde ich die als recht schwer. IMHO liegen die alle bei ca. 15 kg auch wenn da Hersteller was von 13,x schreiben.


----------



## Taurus1 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich würde es vielleicht anders machen: Jetzt ein bisschen mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, und ein gutes 26er in der richtigen (kleinen) Rahmengröße kaufen, und wenn dein Sohn dann in 2 Jahren wieder rausgewachsen ist, nur einen neuen Rahmen in der neuen Größe. Komponenten dann einfach übernehmen, oder wo notwendig, aufrüsten.

Nur mal als Beispiel:
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentysix_medium.php  oder small, 779 Euro, evtl. mit der etwas kürzeren Kurbel vom Kania Twentyfour
Zu Weihnachten dann eine Luftfedergabel (z.B. RST F1rst air, ab ca. 160 Euro), zum nächsten Geburtstag 2fach Kurbel in der richtigen Länge. Für die getauschten Teile finden sich hier bestimmt auch Käufer
In 2 Jahren dann einen passenden, größeren Rahmen (ca. 150-300 Euro) und alle Komponemten übernehmen.
Dann hättest du die nächsten Geschenke auch gleich abgedeckt...
Vielleicht mal bei kaniabikes.eu anrufen, der Chef ist für Vorschläge immer offen. Vieleicht kann man ja so eine Art "Upgrade-Paket" buchen?


----------



## Taurus1 (21. Mai 2015)

Das hier wäre auch nicht schlecht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/597368-cube-26-mtb-mit-mosso-9-6kg-fur-kleine-14-rahmen

Mit Umrüstung auf obengenannte Federgabel bist du unter 500 Euro. Und die vorhandene Gabel findet hier auch auf jeden Fall einen Käufer


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die vielen netten und ausführlichen  Antworten!  Gut, das mit dem Gewicht und den Komponenten von Euch zu hören. Das hatte ich im Laden anders verstanden ;-)))))  Der Verkäufer sagte, die Markenräder seien "immer gut" und für ca. 100-150€ mehr (wie oben beschrieben) gäbe es die "Top"-Ausstattung. Dann werde ich morgen mal nach den gebrauchten Bikes schauen. Heute habe ich fast den ganzen Tag verbracht, da kann man sich ja echt reinsteigern ;-)))  Wahrscheinlich sparen wir noch ein halbes Jahr, vielleicht fällt uns zwischendurch mal ein Schnäppchen in die Hände.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend!
Barbara

EDIT: Tippfehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (21. Mai 2015)

Danke @Taurus1 das du hier mein Rad anbietest.
Ich wollte nicht so vermessen sein.
In der Tat kann ich das anbieten. Sogar wahlweise mit Federgabel (entweder Marzocchi Bomber in schwarz o. Rock Shox SID in rot) sowie MTB Bereifung. Da bleibst du immer noch fast unter 10kg.
Wenn Interesse besteht bitte einfach mal bei mir melden/ Unterhaltung
Gruss Sabine


----------



## Taurus1 (21. Mai 2015)

@Fisch123 Ich hatte es mal im Bikemarkt gesehen und fand es ganz interessant. Zwar Gebrauchsspuren, aber Technisch gut und Preis-Leistung Top. Wenn mein Müsing in Rente geht, wird daraus wohl auch so ein Rennradschreck.


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2015)

@Perlenkette Das Rad von Fisch123 ist top und der Preis ist voll ok. Allein der Rahmen kostet rd 130€ neu bei Bikeparts Schliersee.
Da würde ich direkt zuschlagen und vllt noch ne Federgabel und einen 16"-Rahmen als Reserve besorgen...


----------



## trolliver (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Barbara,

man kann bei solchen Läden wie XXL von der Beratung her nicht so viel erwarten. Die sind auf Masse getrimmt und wollen nur verkaufen, egal was und wie. Was der dir erzählt hat über Wertigkeit und Ausstattung ist richtiger Käse.

Das Rad von Sabine dagegen: super! Das bekämst du für 600 Euro nicht selbst aufgebaut oder müßtest seehr lange nach den Teilen suchen. Allein solche Dinge wie die kurze Kurbel, die einem normalen Menschen gar nicht auffallen, kosten entweder zus#tzlich Geld oder Zeit, und die machen bei kleinen Menschen sooo viel aus! Dazu die im Austausch von Fisch schon angebotenen MTB-Reifen für den von dir genannten Einsatzzweck, und dein Sohn für kommenden Jahre ein super Sportgerät. Wenn er jetzt schon besser fährt als du, brauchst du dann bald nicht mehr mit zu fahren... ;-))

Falls die Farbe nicht paßt, sind ja auch Kratzer dran, was völlig normal ist, dann laß den einfach neu pulvern in der Wunschfarbe.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (22. Mai 2015)

so jetzt war ich neugierig und hab mir das Bike von der lieben Flosse  auch mal angeschaut. Für den Preis sicher eine gute Gelegenheit. Bei dem Preis ist dann auch noch Budget für eine ordentliche Federgabel (falls ihr dann noch wollt). Denke mal das Du damit keinen Fehler machen würdest. BTW Sabine hat hier schon einige nette Aufbauten vorgestellt. Ich kenne Sie nicht persönlich, meine Empfehlung ist da also nicht irgendwie von geprägt ...


----------



## Perlenkette (22. Mai 2015)

Danke Euch! Mit Federgabel sollte es schon sein. Es kann auch nochmal vererbt werden; ein Bruder folgt ;-))

Ich schaue gerne auch noch mal nach gebrauchten. 

Sonst habe ich das hier noch gefunden:

http://www.radonline.de/bulls-sharp...renfahrrad-mtb-modell-2015-26-zoll-76526.html	recht schwer


http://www.radonline.de/bulls-coppe...ng-jungenfahrrad-mtb-modell-2015-26-zoll.html	 etwas teurer als geplant....

Schöne Pfingsten, Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (22. Mai 2015)

Federgabel wäre bei Sabine ja möglich, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, sogar mit der SID. Mit beiden Bulls Rädern kann man auch fahren, klar. Die spielen aber in einer anderen Liga, vor allem das Sharptail. Beim Copperhead haben sie das Gewicht vorsichtshalber nicht dazugeschrieben... ist wohl zu desillusionierend.

Es ist leider so: sobald man im Radbereich etwas leichtes haben möchte, geht es beim Neukauf massiv ins Geld. Die Funktion ist meist auch in unteren Preisregionen gegeben. Und für Kinder sind die Relationen leider noch einmal ungünstiger, wenn es schwer wird.

Dir auch schöne Pfingsten,

Oliver


----------



## Perlenkette (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Oliver, was meinstg Du mit "andere Liga"?

Habe das Budget etwas erhöht und dachte mir, dass man was brauchbares bekommen könnte.... das Bulls Copperhead ist ja bei Erwachsenen recht beliebt.

Ohje, habe grade erst gesehen, dass mein erster Vorschlag 15kg wiegt- das sind ja fast 50% des Körpergewichtes ;-))


----------



## trolliver (22. Mai 2015)

Ja, die Prozent in Körpergewicht sind beim Kind viel entscheidender als beim Erwachsenen. Mit andere Liga meinte ich, eine Klasse bzw. zwei unter dem Cube von Sabine. Aber natürlich kann man damit fahren, auch ganz gut. Bloß für ein Kind sind zwei Kilo mehr oder weniger schon Welten, vor allem, wenn es bergauf geht. Merken tut das auch ein Erwachsener.

Um ein 26er Rad von 9,5 kg ohne Federgabel im Laden zu kaufen, brauchst du schätzungsweise 1000 Euro, habe nicht nachgesehen. Als ich selbst vor x Jahren für mich danach geschaut habe, waren es noch eher 1500 bis 2000.

Oliver


----------



## Perlenkette (22. Mai 2015)

Danke nochmals....  ich habe Sabine parallel schon kontaktiert. Muß auch nochmal mit meinem Mann Rücksprache halten  ;-)))


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Fuer ein 26er Hardtail mit (Luft)Federgabel und +- 11kg kannst du ungefaehr 1000 bis 1200 Euro Neupreis rechnen. Sollte dann SLX/XT (oder SRAM vergleichbar) Ausstattung haben.
So war es zumindest, als ich das letzte mal 26er Preise nachgeschaut habe. Ist aber auch schon was her.
Und dann muss du noch ein Modell in der geeigneten kleinen Rahmengroesse finden. Evtl. bei den extra Frauenmodellen. Die sind dann aber auch oft mit Bluemchendekor und "Maedchenfarben" und so.

Mit normaler Federgabel wird es schwerer. Unter 11kg wird es auf jeden Fall teurer. Bei weniger als 1000 Euro treiben die guenstigeren Komponenten (die alleine fuer sich auch funktionieren) das Gewicht in die Hoehe. Bei einem Alltagsrad vielleicht nicht so schlimm, aber wenn es (auch) als Sportgeraet genutzt werden soll, echt doof.

Ja, das Copperhead ist nicht schlecht, *aber es kommt drauf an welches*! Copperhead ist quasi die Reihe, die gibt es von "gut und guenstig" bis ..., und so sieht es da auch mit dem Preis aus. Das Copperhead 3 waere dann ungefaher so wie ich es oben beschrieben hab.


----------



## HarryBeast (21. Oktober 2022)

Moinsen, ich hole das mal aus der Versenkung, weil der Titel passt  

Ich frage mich, ob ich für meinen Sohn (bald 8, 140cm groß, ca. 61cm Beinlänge) schon einen 27,5"-Hardtailrahmen aufbauen könnte, der dann einige Jahre lang mitwächst. 

Denn aus seinem 20"-Rad wächst er schon raus und ich glaube, ein 24" wird auch nicht lange passen.

27,5" ist natürlich eine Frage der Überstandshöhe... Ich habe mal bei Schlierseer einen Cube-Rahmen gesehen, der 27,5" hatte und schön tief ausgeschnitten war. Aber leider habe ich den nicht geschossen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Binem (22. Oktober 2022)

Geht sicher, besonders wenn zuerst 26 Laufräder verwendet werden und der Rahmen schon klein ist.


----------



## HarryBeast (22. Oktober 2022)

Fällt Dir spontan ein Modell ein?


----------



## Binem (22. Oktober 2022)

Das Cube access in 13,5 einfach bei Schliersee nachfragen per Mail,die sind schnell und sehr nett


----------



## Schnegge (22. Oktober 2022)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> ....Hardtailrahmen aufbauen könnte, der dann einige Jahre lang mitwächst. ...


Mir ist bisher noch kein mitwachsender Rahmen untergekommen. Ein Rahmen passt in dem Alter i.d.R. max. 2 Jahre. Dann ist einfach Feierabend. Die Geometrie des Rahmens ist nun mal fix und nicht veränderbar (abgesehen von diversen Flipchips bei Fullys für die Anpassung von Lenk- u. Sitzwinkel). Die Laufradgrösse hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die Rahmenmasse in Bezug zum Fahrer. Es kommt einfach nur das ganze bike etwas höher bzw. tiefer. Ich verstehe bis heute nicht wie sich die Mär vom mitwachsenden Bike durch Änderung der Laufradgrösse so lange halten kann... 
Kauf einen Rahmen der jetzt gerade passt und hoffe dann, dass der nächste Wachstumsschub erst möglichst spät kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

